# At last, a utube video that is really helpful



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Have seen so very many videos on utube that claim to be helpfule, or to teach how to do something, and posted by obviously confused people, so this video shows how to do something that is absooutely valuable information. 

Make one of these every year, use oak and char the inside, then stick it away for 5+ years, and you'll think it is nectar from heaven.
>

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/AairvkF_jHg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That was a good one Theo.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That was a good one Theo.


yup..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Craftsmen are always fascinating to watch.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The first video in a long time that I like, thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Interesting Theo,I liked the belt sander he was using too.Thanks for posting


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent video. I liked the nut anchored into his anvil to provide the proper seating of his rivets.

Bob


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Amazing. 
Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Theo what a great video. I also liked the music. Kinda gets a body going.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Thanx, Theo.... Passed it on to my friends ....


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

You know , I had plans fro today; getting on with stuff type of thing. Thanks to this video and its multifarious links , I have spent the whole day looking at cask and barrel making - Fascinating , thank you so much. I like the method they use for finding the radius of the lids and bottoms. Still wondering how they work out the stave length/curvature, so if anyone knows , I would be most interested.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Theo, very fascinating.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the video heo. One never tires of waching craftsman a heir trade.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Theo, great video, you should not post things like this because it makes me want to try making a small one just to see if I can do it and my list is long enough. I don't guess it will hurt to put it at the end of the list. Of course I'll do it with the CNC!


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Man, that guy made it look so easy! I was also interested in how the compass helped him get the inside radius set right. It looked super simple but yet, most confusing. And thanks to this video, I ended up using time to watch a guy make a homemade piece for his car out of an aluminum casting and then boring, milling and such. Was interesting but I can't do it...and now I can't turn back the clock...hmmm....lol


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

​


DerSchuhmacher said:


> Man, that guy made it look so easy! I was also interested in how the compass helped him get the inside radius set right. It looked super simple but yet, most confusing. And thanks to this video, I ended up using time to watch a guy make a homemade piece for his car out of an aluminum casting and then boring, milling and such. Was interesting but I can't do it...and now I can't turn back the clock...hmmm....lol


I was curious how he determined the radius using a divider so I asked my son. Here's his response.

"What the guy knows is that the side-length of an inscribed regular hexagon equals that of the circumscribing circle’s radius. So what he does is mark off a designated point in the groove and then traverses the boundary of the circle. If he gets back to the point he started in exactly six steps, then the divider setting equals the radius of the circle."


----------

